# problemi con xorg

## rocksteady12

ciao a tutti ho problemi con xorg e quindi non parte X vi posto il log di xorg

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ 2372.778]
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.9.5
> ...

 

----------

## darkmanPPT

L'errore sembra essere:

```
[ 2374.641] (EE) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: failed to initialize for relative axes. 
```

vedo che usi xorg.conf.

da un po' di versioni a questa parte non serve più. puoi eliminarlo. Il problema si risolve?

che flag hai attivato su xorg-server e su xorg-drivers?

che xorg.conf hai?

usi il driver open o closed per ati? (mi sembra di vedere che tu abbia una ati)

----------

## rocksteady12

il mio make.conf e questo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> 
> # built this stage.
> ...

 

il mio xorg.conf e questo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Module"
> 
>         Load            "bitmap"
> ...

 

----------

## darkmanPPT

aspè, quando ti ho chiesto le flag di xorg-server e xorg-drivers volevo una cosa del tipo:

```
eix xorg-server

[I] x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  ~1.8.0-r1[1] 1.9.4 1.9.5 ~1.10.2 {dmx doc hal ipv6 kdrive minimal nptl static-libs tslib +udev xorg}

     Installed versions:  1.9.5(15:58:38 22/05/2011)(ipv6 nptl static-libs udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive -minimal -tslib)
```

non so, installati eix che è veramente molto utile per cercare i pacchetti (invece di usare emerge -S <nomepacchetto> che ci mette una vita e mezza).

as esempio io ho abilitato "ipv6 nptl static-libs udev xorg" (che nel terminale, se cercassi con eix, le vedresti colorate di rosso).

giusto per vedere che cosa hai abilitato.   :Wink: 

io ad esempio ho

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics evdev"
```

insomma, fai vedere e controlliamo, no?  :Smile: 

secondo me ti manca qualcosa.

----------

## rocksteady12

scusa per il disturbo ma sono nuovo del mondo gentoo e direi anche di linux ^^ cmq

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [I] x11-base/xorg-server
> 
>      Available versions:  1.9.4 1.9.5 ~1.10.2 [M]~1.10.99.901 {dmx doc ipv6 kdrive minimal nptl static-libs tslib +udev xorg}
> ...

 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *rocksteady12 wrote:*   

> scusa per il disturbo ma sono nuovo del mondo gentoo e direi anche di linux ^^ cmq
> 
> 

 

non ti preoccupare. non disturbi. chiedo scusa se per caso son sembrato un po' brusco.

mostra anche il pacchetto x11-base/xorg-drivers.  :Smile: 

----------

## rocksteady12

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [I] x11-base/xorg-drivers
> 
>      Available versions:  1.9 ~1.10 [M]~1.11 {input_devices_acecad input_devices_aiptek input_devices_elographics input_devices_evdev input_devices_fpit input_devices_joystick input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_penmount input_devices_synaptics input_devices_tslib input_devices_virtualbox input_devices_vmmouse input_devices_void input_devices_wacom video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ast video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_dummy video_cards_epson video_cards_fbdev video_cards_fglrx video_cards_geode video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i740 video_cards_impact video_cards_intel video_cards_mach64 video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_newport video_cards_nouveau video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia video_cards_omapfb video_cards_qxl video_cards_r128 video_cards_radeon video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_sunbw2 video_cards_suncg14 video_cards_suncg3 video_cards_suncg6 video_cards_sunffb video_cards_sunleo video_cards_suntcx video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vesa video_cards_via video_cards_virtualbox video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo}
> ...

 

----------

## darkmanPPT

ma quando dici che X non parte, intendi che carica, e poi torna alla shell, oppure fa schermo nero?

no, perchè girando su google ho visto il tuo problema correlato a gente che usava il driver radeon invece di fglrx. mi chiedo solo se sia lo stesso tuo.

ora che vedo, anche io ho degli errori in Xorg.0.log, ma mi parte (errori sul touchpad).

prova ad usare il driver closed dell'ati. normalmente funziona bene.

----------

## rocksteady12

ma io devo ancora installare i driver ati

vorrei installarli in un secondo momento

per ora mi basta che parta X con mouse e tastiera funzionanti  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

usate kms "che è meglio". Ma devi installare radeon-ucode e far caricare al kernel il firmware (consigliato modificarlo ad hoc)

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> usate kms "che è meglio". Ma devi installare radeon-ucode e far caricare al kernel il firmware (consigliato modificarlo ad hoc)

 

mi permetto una piccola nota a margine.

[OT]

i miei du cents:

io ho provato ad usare kms e radeon-ucode, ma devo dire che non è per niente una buona idea. il pc scalda da paura! (sono arrivato a 90 gradi)

(la mia scheda è supportata, in teoria, pienamente).

fglrx però funziona davvero meglio.

[/OT]

tornando in tema:

capisco che tu debba ancora installare i driver ati, ma potrebbe essere benissimo che il problema stia proprio là!

basta che aggiungi tra le schede video in make.conf "fglrx" (così da avere "ati fglrx").

dando un bel emerge -uDN world si ricompilerà tutto il necessario e ti installerà i driver closed.

ti spiego brevemente perchè credo che sia questo il problema:

```
 cat prova | grep WW

(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[ 2372.809] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts" does not exist.

[ 2372.810] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/freefont" does not exist.

[ 2372.810] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts" does not exist.

[ 2372.810] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/terminus" does not exist.

[ 2372.810] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera" does not exist.

[ 2372.810] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/unifont" does not exist.

[ 2372.810] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz" does not exist.

[ 2372.810] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz-aleczapka-en" does not exist.

[ 2372.810] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/local" does not exist.

[ 2372.810] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/mathematica-fonts" does not exist.

[ 2372.810] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/$MYFONTS" does not exist.

[ 2372.811] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[ 2373.430] (WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

[ 2374.095] (WW) <default pointer>: No Device specified, looking for one...

[ 2374.641] (WW) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: found 37 axes, limiting to 36.

```

```

 cat prova | grep EE

(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[ 2372.890] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[ 2372.902] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[ 2373.093] (EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM

[ 2374.641] (EE) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: failed to initialize for relative axes.

```

ho copiato il tuo log e poi ci ho fatto un grep.

Sembra che il tuo driver open radeon/ati non funzioni bene.

fide mihi, prova fglrx. 

poi basta che dai un 

```
aticonfig --initial
```

e questo ti genererà lo xorg.conf che ti serve. (altrimenti ti caricherà il driver open. a te però serve il driver closed).

----------

## djinnZ

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> il pc scalda da paura! (sono arrivato a 90 gradi)

 X200M, X300  ed HD 4300 senza problemi. La tua qual è?

Bada che i firmware sono cambiati (forse non sono più 600 e 700, sarebbe bello avere un minimo di documentazione...) e devi usare la patch per evitare lo spam sui log per video non riconosciuto. Forse è questo il problema.

----------

## darkmanPPT

[OT] probabilmente prossimamente ci riproverò.

però, per dirla "calcisticamente": squadra che vince non ci cambia.

e i closed mi van proprio bene.

[/OT]

----------

